# Hilfe mein Mini/Kübelteich macht schlapp??



## hansequeen (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich bin neu hier und hoffe ich bekomme hier die Hilfe, die meinen Teich rettet.
:beeten: 

Ich habe letztes Jahr einen Miniteich in einem circa 60 Liter Kübel angelegt.
Den hatte ich, nach Studium eines Miniteichbuches, mit Seerossen (2 Stck), kleinem __ Rohrkolben (1 Stck); __ Schilf? (1 Stck), Sumpfvergissmeinicht; __ Krebsschere (1 Stck) , angelegt. __ Wassersalat und Wasserhyazinthe waren auch mit von der Partie! Dann habe ich als Sauerstoffpflanze einen Beutel mit Gras? ( ich weiß nicht mehr wie das Zeug hieß und mein Miniteichbuch finde ich nicht mehr), den man lose in das Wasser gibt, hinzugefügt und fertig war die __ Laube.
Ich freute mich über den schönen Kübel und hatte prompt eine Woche später Mücklarvenalarm, der sich aber von selbst nach ein paar Wochen erledigt hat.
Der Kübel steht den halben Tag im Schatten und am Nachmittag in der Sonne. Verdunstetes Wasser habe ich nachgefüllt mit Leitungswasser!! <--hat mir mein schlaues Buch geraten. Alles war bestens.

Der Winter kam und mein Teich sah nicht mehr ganz so dolle aus. Ich habe dann einfach (ohne schlaues Buch) den Rohrkolben zurückgeschnitten und den Schilf( wenn es denn über haupt einer ist) auch. Das Supfvergissmeinnicht ebenfalls. Die Seerosen gaben von alleine auf und lösten sich in "Nichts" auf.
Die Kebsschere ging auf Periskoptiefe, was sie wohl im Winter eben macht!Wasserhyazienthe und Wassersalat habe ich entsorgen müssen.

Im diesem Frühjahr konnte ich das Elend nicht länger mit ansehen und machte mich an die Arbeit. Alle Pflanzen raus und in Eimer, Kübel total entleert ( weiß nicht ob das richtig war!), größere Pflanzenkörbe gekauft und zwei neue Pfanzen. __ Sumpfdotterblume und Callas, sowie eine Sauerstoffpflanze, die aussieht wie das __ Tausendblatt ( habe leider das Schildchen weggeschmissen ).
Habe die Seerosen, die die ersten zarten Triebe hatten, gesäubert und eingepflanzt. Der Schilf(ist es nun einer?? ) trieb neu aus und auch der kleine Rohrkolben, alle bekamen größere Pflanzenkörbe. Die Sauerstoffpflanze packte ich nach unten, sowie die Seerosen. Dann die Callas und dicht an der Oberfläche die Dotterblume , Schilf und Rohrkolben. 
Das Vergissmeinnicht hat es nicht überlebt und flog raus. Die Krebsschere sah angeschlagen aus kam aber noch mal mit rein.
Dann war eine Woche Trübniss angesagt und dann klarte sich das Wasser. Soll doch so sein oder??. Die Seerosenblätter wuchsen und die Mückenlarven leider auch, dann entdeckte ich dieses Jahr noch sehr viele __ Schnecken( klein schwarz) Dann endeckte ich Löcher in meinen Seerosenblättern!!Sind das die Schnecken und wenn ja was soll ich tun?? Dann fing das Wasser an zu müffeln und trüber zu werden aber ich konnte nichts sehen. Fischte so gut es ging die Larven ab und die Schnecken auch. Vorgestern habe ich dann dreiviertel des Wasser gegen frisches Leitungswasser !!!ersetzt. Jetzt sieht es zwar erst mal besser aus und es müffelt auch nicht mehr aber ich befürchte das bleibt nicht so. 
Die Pflanzen selbst sehen gut aus und wachsen, bis auf die Krebsschere, die wohl dachte sie sei im Krieg und aus der Periskoptiefe gar nicht mehr nach oben wollte. Die flog gestern auch raus ( die Blätter waren fast alle aufgelöst). Dafür habe ich Salvinia eingesetzt.
Was mache ich falsch??...oder richtig? Brauche ich vielleicht noch mehr Sauerstoffpflanzen?? Hätte ich das ganze Wasser entleeren und durch frisches ersetzten sollen? Habe ich die flaschen Pfalnzenkombinationen??Wer weiß Rat?? Freue mich über Eure Tipps und bedanke mich schon mal an dieser Stelle.
Grüße aus Hamburg,
Anja


----------



## niri (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe mein Mini/Kübelteich macht schlapp??*

Hallo Anja,

herzlich willkommen im Forum! 

Habe Deinen Beitrag gelesen und meine erste Frage an Dich ist: hast Du Deine Pflanzen möglicherweise in gekaufte Teicherde eingepflanzt??? 

Ich selbst habe seit 2006 mehrere Miniteiche von 70 bis 300 Liter Volumen und da hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie ein Problem mit muffelndem Wasser gehabt, habe auch nie Teicherde verwendet. Sie neigt nämlich zum faulen. Kleine schwarze __ Schnecken habe ich en masse, das sind wohl Blasenschnecken und sie gehen eigentlich so gut wie nie an meine Pflanzen, nur an abgestorbene Unterwasserpflanzen und Algen  ran. Ich würde sie nicht entfernen, denn sie helfen auch das Gleichgewicht im Kübel zu erhalten.

Auch normale Mückenlarven haben meine Pflanzen nicht geschädigt, aber im ersten "Teichjahr" hatte ich am Anfang ein grosses Problem mit Zuckmückenlarven, die Seerosenblätter und Unterwasserpflanzen zerfressen haben. Sie sind leicht zu entdecken, sind kleine durchsichtige Würmchen, die z.B. an der unterseite der Seerosenblätter zu finden sind. Ich habe sie dann immer mit Papierküchentüchern weggewischt , später waren genug andere Wasserbewohner da (Libellenlarven), die Zuckmückenlarven in Schach hielten. Dieses Jahr hatte das Problem sich nicht wiederholt.

Wenn du Teicherde im Kübel hast, würde ich sie an Deiner Stelle unbedingt entfernen. Als Pflanzsubstrat kannst Du dann ungewaschenen (hat etwas Lehm und dadurch mehr Nährstoffe) oder gewaschenen Sand (kaum Nährstoffe) nehmen, nach bedarf kann man dann mit Lehmkugeln in die Nähe des Wurzelballens etwas Nährstoffe zuführen. Für Seerosen würde ich halb Lehm/halb Sand nehmen und eventuell noch einen Düngekegel gut in eine Lehmkugel eingepackt unter die Wurzeln mit einarbeiten.

Krebsscheren habe ich selbst nicht gehabt, sie sind aber etwas eigenwillig, das liegt wohl an dem Wasser, ob sie sich wohl fühlen oder nicht, ausserdem brauchen sie oft einige Jahre um so richtig schön zu werden. __ Hornkraut ist für Miniteiche gut geeignet, das muss nicht einmal eingepflanzt werden, dieses Jahr habe ich auch Nadelsimse als Unterwasserpflanze ausprobiert, sie gedeiht bei mir auch ganz gut. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen, wenn Du noch Fragen hast, nur her damit 

Liebe Grüsse 
Ina


----------



## hansequeen (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe mein Mini/Kübelteich macht schlapp??*

Hallo Ina,

vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe Teicherde verwendet und zwar die Gleiche wie schon letztes Jahr, als ich den Kübel neu angelegt hatte. Da hatte ich ja keine Probleme mit müffelndem Wasser. 
Daher dachte ich, dass es an der nicht liegen kann. 
Allerdings habe ich hier in vielen Beiträgen schon gelesen, dass Teicherde nicht so das Wahre ist. Werde das jetzt noch eine Woche warten und wenn sich die Lage verschlechtern sollte, dann werde ich auf Deine vorgeschlagene Methode wechseln. 
Wo bitte bekomme ich Lehm her?? 
....und sind das spezielle Düngekegel für Seerosen??Bekomme ich die zufällig in der Gartenabteilung im Baumarkt oder sollte ich die beim Fachhändler bestellen??
Die __ Schnecken lasse ich ab heute drin. ...und Zuckmückenlarven konnte ich keine entdecken. 
Die, die ich im Teich habe sind schwarz oder dunkel und ich dachte das wären Mückenlarven. Sind das vielleicht Libellenllarven?
Hatte sie fotografiert aber man kann sie auf dem Bilkd wohl nicht erkennen, oder??

__ Hornkraut wollte ich auch für den Kübel kaufen aber dann habe ich gelesen, das der sich zu schnell ausbreiten soll und für einen Kübel mit 60 Litern nicht geeignet ist. Meinst Du da ist was dran??

Wünsche erst mal einen schönen Tag ,
liebe Grüße,
Anja


----------



## niri (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe mein Mini/Kübelteich macht schlapp??*

Hallo Anja,

also hast Du doch Teicherde genommen . 

Lehm habe ich hier in der freien Natur gefunden, der Lehmboden ist hell und im feuchten Zustand so richtig zäh und undurchlässig. Mann nimmt den Boden der tieferen Schichten, weil er dann nährstoffarm ist. Wenn Du keinen Lehm in Deiner Gegend findest,  kannst Du auf Natur-Katzenstreu aus reinem Ton ohne jegliche Zusätze  ausweichen   . Ich habe ihn auch schon ausprobiert. Dann ungefähr 30% davon mit 70% Sand gut vermischen und mit etwas Wasser anrühren bis kein Wasser mehr aufgenommen wird, denn Katzenstreu quillt sehr. Pflanzkörbe kleide ich mit feinem Gartenvlies aus.

Düngekegel gibt es unter dem Namen Osmocote für Balkonpflanzen, da steht auf der Verpackung auch geschrieben, dass sie für Seerosen geeignet sind. So einen Kegel verpacke ich noch in eine selbstgemachte Lehmkugel, sonst werden die Nährstoffe zu schnell ausgeschwemmt. Düngelehm-/Tonkugeln für Aquareinpflanzen sind gut auch für Teichpflanzen in Körben geeignet, die gibt es recht günstig bei E..y.

Die Larven bei Dir sind höchstwahrscheinlich Stechmückenlarven, zumindest das was ich erkennen konnte  Libellenlarven sitzen meistens in den Pflanzen versteckt.

Da ich __ Hornkraut auch im Aqaurium verwende, nehme ich es gerne für meine Miniteiche, es hat bei mir bis jetzt nie gewuchert, es wird auch in kleinen Aquarien verwendet, das Gute ist, es braucht keinen eigenen Pflanztopf, lässt sich sehr gut unter Kontrolle halten. Wenn das im Herbst aber anfängt zu zerfallen, soll man das meiste davon entfernen.

Liebe Grüße
Ina


----------



## hansequeen (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe mein Mini/Kübelteich macht schlapp??*

Hallo Ina,

vielen Dank für die Tipps, ich werde mich jetzt diese Woche mal daran machen.
Leider hat mir mein tolles Buch die Pflanzenerde empfohlen. das heißt, sie haben gar keine andere Möglichkeit mit angegeben.
Das ärgert mich wirklich sehr, denn dann hätte ich mir viel Arbeit sparen können. Geld natürlich auch! 

Nun gut, wird schon werden.
Vielen Dank nocchmals und liebe Grüße,
Anja


----------



## niri (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe mein Mini/Kübelteich macht schlapp??*

Hallo Anja,

mittlerweile habe ich mir auch schon so gut wie alle auf dem Markt befindlichen Bücher über Miniteiche zugelegt   und habe leider feststellen müssen, dass einige davon von Menschen geschrieben wurden, die keine eigene Erfahrung mit den von ihnen beschriebenen Teichen gemacht haben . 

Obwohl ich keine Teicherde genommen habe (habe ja schon vor der Anlage in Teichforen gestöbert  ), habe ich meine Miniteiche bereits mehrmals umgebaut und umgestaltet  . Habe nämlich am Anfang (im Frühling 2006) alles in Aquarienkies gepflanzt und das war auch nicht so das Wahre, weil mehrere närstoffbedürftige Pflanzen nur so vor sich hin gekümmert haben. Später habe ich dann noch eine Lehmschicht in die Mitte der Körbe hinzugefügt. Das hat den Pflanzen gut getan  . 

Wünsche Dir noch viel Freude mit Deinem Mini!

Liebe Grüße
Ina


----------

